# UNC 6-32 6mm Schrauben



## Nirwadas (4. August 2011)

Hey ihr, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Ich brauche unbedingt Schrauben der Art UNC 6-32 6mm.

Habe diese auch schon bei Nils gesehen: UNC 6-32 6mm Schrauben Black-Oxide Linsenkopf | Schrauben | MDPC Verbinder | MDPC-X Deutschland

Allerdings gibt es bei MDPC keine Muttern dazu. Hat irgendjemand vllt eine Ahnung woher man die bekommen könnte? Im Baumarkt gibt es leider nicht diese Format.

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen 

Grüße, Nirwadas


----------

